# 2.1 eager beaver chain saw.



## terry82 (Dec 3, 2009)

I have a chain saw that I can make run with starter fluid.I have changed the fuel filter .I have redone the carb .I have replaced the top plastic line to the carb from the intake.what else should I look at ?any one have a good exploded view ?


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

starting fluid is ok with car engines but with small engines it is not recommended instead uise regular fuel that you would put in a tank the ipl parts list i have for download $ 1.99 on my store site i happen to be a mcculloch obsolete dealer so i more than likely have the parts you need for that saw http://www.smallenginechainsawparts.com


----------



## terry82 (Dec 3, 2009)

after changing the fuel filter, spark plug,checking the fuel line, redoing the carb I tried it again no luck .I read tru a lot of the different post on here and there seems to be others with some of the same problems.one of the post read that if you can get it to run on starting fluid but not fuel you may have a compression problem.i checked my cylinder bore and there was some light scrathes,but I also checked with my finger over the plug hole .pulled the cord and I am not sure that I have a lot of compression.If that is the problem then it is time for a new one .I took it in to have the test done I don't have one of those to check it .I think you are correct in saying that starter fluid is not the best thing to do . I don't think its the best for autos also.but there are times when you will try anything to fix something .Thank you for your post.:thumbsup:


----------



## terry82 (Dec 3, 2009)

after redoing everything that I had done ,the saw now runs .I do not know what I did right this time but it does run as good or better than it has in years.i suspect the new plug that I bought and maybe the off brand 2 cycle oil.If it continues to start on one or two pulls I will not buy a new saw even tho I wanted to help the economy:wave:


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

you can still help the economy by bookmarking my online store 
http://www.smallenginechainsawparts.com


----------

